# PLC - PLC Financial Solutions



## System (27 May 2015)

Global Gold Holdings Limited (GGH) listed on Australian Securities Exchange in November 2007 and has since established gold trading acitivities, investments in gold equities and strategic investments in gold-related entities.

The Company's primary objective is the advancement of shareholders' interests and asset values through developing of its gold trading businesses in Malaysia and pursing other investment opportunities in gold and related industries.

http://www.globalgold.com.au


----------



## System (19 December 2017)

On December 19th, 2017, Global Gold Holdings Limited (GGH) changed its name and ASX code to PLC Financial Solutions Limited (PLC).


----------

